# yung, yun



## Jeffjohn

Can someone explain the use of yung and yun,I'm having trouble with these.I read that yung means iyong but it doesnt seem to make sense when I see it in context.This is assuming that yung means "your"the same as iyong.And I have no idea about yun.

Also,I'll just add these other questions instead of starting another thread;why is kung placed before some words,for example,kung ano and kung bakit? Lastly, what does bakit mo ako mean? I know the literal meaning is" why you me?" but it sounds odd.Thanks.


----------



## niernier

Yung is not the possesive pronoun iyong(your). Yung is a replacement for ang. In heavy Tagalog conversations, you'll find that ang is being replaced by yung. 

Yun is also the same as yung. Yung is actually yun plus the final ligature -g. But it depends on the context because yun can be iyon(used to refer to an object or place not close to the speaker or the person he is speaking to).

Ex:

A. Nakita mo ba ang bolpen ko? = Nakita mo ba yung bolpen ko? = Have you seen my ballpoint pen?

B. Yun ba ang bolpen mo? = Yun ba yung bolpen mo? = Is that the ballpen (you were talking about)? -> said while pointing to the ballpoint pen which is far from the speaker and the listener.

In this particular sample conversation, yun is iyon(can be translated to 'that') and yung pertains to a specific object, the ballpen which the speaker is talking about. 

Ang can be used but yung will best identify the object which was mentioned.


----------



## niernier

bakit mo ako literally means "why you me" but the text is incomplete. There is a missing verb, it should be, "bakit mo ako ____?"  which when translated to English is "Why do you _____ me?"

Ex.

Bakit mo ako mahal? = Why do you love me?
Bakit mo ako ginaganito? = Why are you doing this to me?

As for the question why kung is placed before some words, I am guessing that this is a question about word order. Kung means "if" but if you are confused about a particular sentence, please post it now and let's see what we can do about it.


----------



## Jeffjohn

Thanks for the good explanations. For an example "kung bakit mahal kita". I see it as "if why  I love you" but it doesnt sound right.Another example; "kung bakit umuulan". Literal translation is "if why it rains?"


----------



## niernier

Jeffjohn said:


> Thanks for the good explanations. For an example "kung bakit mahal kita". I see it as "if why  I love you" but it doesnt sound right.Another example; "kung bakit umuulan". Literal translation is "if why it rains?"



kung has another usage aside from its similarity to the English word _if_. kung may also be paired with question words to create phrases that start with _as to_.

sino= who
kung sino = as to who

saan = where
kung saan = as to where

bakit = why
kung bakit = as to why

Ex.

Ewan ko *kung sino* siya.
As to who he/she is, I don't know -> I don't know who he/she is.

Pupunta tayo* kung saan* mo gusto.
We shall go to where you like.


All question words can be paired with kung. When translated to English, the _as to_ may be omitted.


----------



## Jeffjohn

Cool,thanks for the explanation.


----------



## grandMage

Yung and yun are informal forms of iyong and iyon.

They basically have different root words.

Iyo, the rootword of 'iyong', literally means 'your', is a possesive pronoun. Iyong, also a possesive pronoun, on the other hand was added the suffix of 'ng' to shorten the phrase 'iyo na'. 'Na' a word that now pertain to the object that belongs to you. Hence the phrase 'Ang iyo na (insert any object)' that is shortened into 'Ang iyong (insert any object)'.

Iyon (informal: yun), the root word of the same word 'iyong', literally means 'that', the pronoun used to identify a specific person or thing observed by the speaker. It also refers to a specific thing previously mentioned, known, or understood. 'iyon' or 'iyong' in this sense are used exactly the same as the pronoun and determiner 'that' in english. (In this paragraph I used google definition which is quite the same definition in Filipino-Tagalog)

Finally, in written Filipino literature, 'yun' and 'yung' are incorrect. These words are used in usual day-to-day oral conversations. They can be thought of as native accents, so to speak.


----------

